# Brake disc replacement cost



## quondman (Apr 9, 2019)

1.8 TFSI Auto 2014

What is the typical labour cost / garage time to replace all brake discs ( x4) ?


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

As a ball park figure, Audi quote £730 parts and labour on their fixed price service menu on line, if that helps? Independents 'may' do it cheaper and probably cheaper again for non OE parts!

Regards
Ross


----------



## NotTayyeb (Dec 14, 2019)

Unsure if the 1.8 takes the same brakes as the 2.0, but I was recently quoted £252 by an Audi Specialist for my front brakes (312mm), so discs, pads and labour, using OE parts..

I ended up sourcing my own Brembo brake discs and brake pads for a parts total of £100, and I had them fitted at a local indie for £40 labour, and around an hour and a half replacement time.


----------



## 66yyhhnn66 (Jul 23, 2018)

I've replaced both front and rear with Brembo discs and pads from ECP for around £180 I think.

I've replaced them myself in 3-4hrs on a Saturday.

Definately don't go to Audi, unless the car is newish and you value it high enough to have everything done at the main dealer ?

Buy the parts yourself and either do it yourself, or ask a semi-skilled friend to give you a hand.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Fronts are easy to do, rears are tougher due to limited space and clearance for a long bar.


----------



## motornoter (Jul 16, 2012)

If you manage to hit one of GSF Car Parts or Euro Car parts online offers you may be able to grab a set of Brembo discs and pads with a very generous 60 percent discount. Front disc/pad swap relativly easy (see Knowledge base for how to guide) but rears will require the caliper pistons to be wound back, which can be tricky without the right tools. Or buy online and take to you local specilaist - cost me just shy of £150 to have all four discs/pads replaced.


----------



## NotTayyeb (Dec 14, 2019)

ECP and GSF 60% off offers are bollocks though really... There is ALWAYS a sale on! Makes me think prices are intentionally inflated just so it looks like you save lots of money, and are more likely to make the purchase.


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

A local independent quoted me £600 for front and rears discs and pads! Given the great info here I will just buy them myself (with discount) and just get them fitted.

Amazing how much they charge, I wonder how much they get them for :?:


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

£600 from an indie doesn't sound shocking to be honest.

Certainly on the TTS If using genuine Audi discs/pads will be around £400 from TPS with discount.


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

ab54666 said:


> £600 from an indie doesn't sound shocking to be honest.
> 
> Certainly on the TTS If using genuine Audi discs/pads will be around £400 from TPS with discount.


Thanks, at least I have an idea on what to pay! From looking around and as others have said you can get a full set of Brembos discs on offer for around £200.


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

No affiliation with this particular supplier, just the first I found on Ebay. A pair of front discs for 60 quid: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Audi-TT- ... SwxBtbcU~g

and a pair of rears for 33 quid: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-8J-1 ... SwsnhfIJvF

RP


----------



## Bienlien (May 23, 2020)

motornoter said:


> If you manage to hit one of GSF Car Parts or Euro Car parts online offers you may be able to grab a set of Brembo discs and pads with a very generous 60 percent discount. Front disc/pad swap relativly easy (see Knowledge base for how to guide) but rears will require the caliper pistons to be wound back, which can be tricky without the right tools. Or buy online and take to you local specilaist - cost me just shy of £150 to have all four discs/pads replaced.


Hiya, I'm just about to purchase 2 sets of brembo discs from GSF 60% off This weekend only guys! Are solid much better than getting the vented discs? I prefer the look of the drilled ones. Won't rust as fast either.... good idea?


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Under hard use, vented discs outperform solid ones, as they dissipate heat better. For normal daily driving, it's unlikely that you'll notice the difference. Vented discs are more expensive to cast, which is likely to be reflected in the price.

The drilled ones are a bit of an anomaly; drilling / grooving was originally done to allow gas emitted from the pad material under heavy braking to vent. Modern pads produce little or no gas, so the holes etc are now probably only of decorative value.

End of the day, if you're not going to track the car, get the ones you like (appearance, price, name) - they'll be fine.

RP


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Rene Pogel said:


> The drilled ones are a bit of an anomaly; drilling / grooving was originally done to allow gas emitted from the pad material under heavy braking to vent. Modern pads produce little or no gas, so the holes etc are now probably only of decorative value.


+1

There aren't any real benefits to drilled rotors on a 'street' vehicle other than looks.
They cost more, they are noisier and they absorb less heat (due to less mass).

They 'might' be a slightly lighter than solid rotors, but not enough weight reduction to make much of a difference. If you really want to reduce your rotor's weight you need to consider 2-piece rotors (abit much more expensive)

While not an issue on a passenger car, they are a poor choice for track use as they have been know to crack with heat.

Really boils down to style over substance.


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

Rene Pogel said:


> No affiliation with this particular supplier, just the first I found on Ebay. A pair of front discs for 60 quid: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Audi-TT- ... SwxBtbcU~g
> 
> and a pair of rears for 33 quid: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-8J-1 ... SwsnhfIJvF
> 
> RP


Thanks. I went for some MTEC's in the end for £209 discs and pads all round.


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

I booked the car in to fix the bonnet release with a local independent, but when I asked if he would fit my own pads and discs he said no! Has anyone else had this problem, I am not too worried as I am sure I can find a garage to do the work :?


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Wolf44 said:


> I booked the car in to fix the bonnet release with a local independent, but when I asked if he would fit my own pads and discs he said no! Has anyone else had this problem, I am not too worried as I am sure I can find a garage to do the work :?


Garages have to warrant the work they conduct, that means the products they fit on your car.
They fit substandard parts that you supply(Not saying you have this is an example) and something goes wrong, breaks or you bring it back.
They are liable to warrant it. 
So most will say no to customer supplied bits, even if you quote where you got them from, as they have no 'go to' back up the supply line.

Discs and pads are one of the most simple jobs that there is, maybe worth tackling it yourself?


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

If you're having discs and pads changed, you're looking at 1/2 hour to 45 mins labour per corner. Discs anywhere from £50-£100/corner and about £100 for a set of pads. I seem to remember paying about £750 at my local indie for discs/pads all round, not actually much cheaper than the dealership if you get them to honour their fixed price servicing. But going to the dealer is against my religion.


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

Barr_end said:


> Wolf44 said:
> 
> 
> > I booked the car in to fix the bonnet release with a local independent, but when I asked if he would fit my own pads and discs he said no! Has anyone else had this problem, I am not too worried as I am sure I can find a garage to do the work :?
> ...


Thanks! Unfortunately I don't have the equipment or tools to do them myself, but if all else fails I will use my friends long time mechanic in Battersea.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

I've never had a mechanic refuse to put on supplied parts. They're getting arsey simply because they aren't getting their cut on top of the parts, had a motorbike mech whine about that to me before, he was swiftly told where to go.

Fronts are easy, rears are a pain.


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

Rufflesj said:


> I've never had a mechanic refuse to put on supplied parts. They're getting arsey simply because they aren't getting their cut on top of the parts, had a motorbike mech whine about that to me before, he was swiftly told where to go.
> 
> Fronts are easy, rears are a pain.


Absolutely.

All done now by a localish mobile mechanic that I will probably use again. Advised that rear discs are fine, so will probably sell them on locally depending on how bothersome it is to return them!


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Wolf44 said:


> Rufflesj said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had a mechanic refuse to put on supplied parts. They're getting arsey simply because they aren't getting their cut on top of the parts, had a motorbike mech whine about that to me before, he was swiftly told where to go.
> ...


Good job. It's worth your while getting a good quality set of sockets from Halfords, they do good sets for around 250-300 and you can add to your collect when you come across various jobs that require hexes, splines etc etc. A lot of jobs are very doable with guidance from guides and members on here and you'll will soon get the money back on savings from garage bills. I started off without much knowledge and soon was changing radiators, brake discs etc etc right up to doing clutches on m'bikes. The more you do the more you gradually learn and get to know your limits.


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

Rufflesj said:


> Wolf44 said:
> 
> 
> > Rufflesj said:
> ...


Cheers, certainly worth considering. 
Fixing the broken parcel shelf is definitely something I can start with [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

